# New owner of 2011 750 brute



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Went and picked this up today... Brand new.. 1600 mile round trip. On the way back now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I hope you got one steal of a deal on it unless you just like driving lol


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

^x2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

X3


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yes lol. Can't wait to get back


----------



## smartdave1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the exact same one. I just put a set of rims and tires on mine. Congrats you will love it


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Sweet. Just got done riding... 28 miles/5 hours on the odometer


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats and welcome back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Been riding this morning but it started raining.... Going to go find this ethanol free gas


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new Brute. And welcome back.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet driving this brought back memories of the lime green....I smile everytime I ride mine


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Very much so. At 45 miles/ 7 hours getting ready for oil change i guess. Sure brings back memories











Waxed it a little












Soo plan is to make it totally mud ready before it gets in nasty stuff. So... here are my plans

Run gas tank & radiator overflow up to pod
Drill holes in gas tank cover
Fan switch
Dielectric grease on plugs and wires
Possibly catch can mod?
Build Snorkels (thinking about 3" air intake.... do yall recommend this?)
Some type of radiator relocation..... either HL triple flow or another RDC kit.. Don't know if HL triple flow would be worth it
HID's
Green side markers like before
Muzzy super pro
MSD
VFJ clutch work
28x11x14 Outlaw 2's
14" wheels.... either MSA Elixirs, or Method UTV wheels (matches my truck...)
I have 2 sets of plastics... so either sell them to put money towards new plastics or i was considering vinyl wrapping it all in matte gray. I would like the matte grey since it would be unique but im wondering how well it would hold up.

What do yall think about all that?


----------



## smartdave1 (Aug 6, 2012)

You may want to look into an oil cooler. Brutes run wicked hot. I was able to drop my oil temp about 30° with mine


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Ill look into that.. had a little scare today. Was riding down the street and started losing coolant. came back and pulled side plastics, hose going into thermostat was loose. Being this thing is a very leftover 2011 and sat in very far north Kansas.... it's probably been hot and cold many times


----------

